# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Erektionsfähigkeit nach RPE

## Ulliiz

Guten Tag an alle!

Am 8.3.20 habe ich eine RPE durchführen lassen. Nun beschäftigt mich das Thema Sexualität sehr stark.
Die OP wurde "_NEUROSafe-basiert nerverhlt. bds, sekundäre Resektion NVB links"_ (Zitat Entlassungsbericht) durchgeführt.
Den Arzt habe ich so verstanden, dass die Nervenbündel größtenteils erhalten werden konnten.

Trotz verschiedener Versuche war leider noch keine Erektion bis heute möglich. Für mich ist nicht klar, ob dies "normal" ist und ich mich noch in Geduld üben muss. Wegen der Corona-Problematik konnte ich keine AHB durchführen und habe somit auch keine Möglichkeit gehabt, mit mit anderen darüber auszutauschen. Auch die Selbsthilfegruppe vor Ort pausiert zur Zeit.

Vielleicht kann ich hier ja jemand von seinen Erfahrungen darüber berichten.

Viele Grüße
Ulli

----------


## Ulli68

Moin

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe wurde das Nervenbündel links entfernt. Sekundäre Resektion bedeutet wohl nach Schnellschnitt und Überprüfung. War dann wohl R1 (positiver Absetzungsrand) und damit wurde nachgeschnitten (also teilweise entfernt in diesem Fall). Die NVB sind zumindest links auf jeden Fall in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden und brauchen Zeit sich zu erholen.

Zu weiteren Prognosen können vielleicht andere etwas sagen. Und mich gegebenenfalls z.o. Aussage korrigieren.

VG

Ulli

----------


## martcu

hallo Ulli, ich hatte Ende 10/2019 ebenfalls eine RPE (bds. nervenerhaltend). Im Brief vom KKh stand, dass man schnell mit der Gabe von Medikamenten starten solle (aus der Viagra Familie). Mein Uro hat dies abgelehnt und gesagt ich solle mal warten, es gäbe keine Nachteile zu warten. Ich habe dann wie immer auf ihn gehört und aufgehört mir Gedanken zu machen. Heute nach 5 Monaten ist fast alles wieder gut. Ich hatte längere Zeit Narbenschmerzen, das hat sich aber auch gegeben. Ich denke man braucht ein wenig Geduld und darf da auch keinen sportlichen Ehrgeiz entwickeln.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Ulli,

lies mal bitte was vom UKE kommt:

https://www.martini-klinik.de/resultate/potenz/

Gruß Harald

----------


## Niko52

Es ist noch viel zu früh. (Klar, es gibt auch Ausnahmen bei rel. jungen Pat.).
Die Nerven sind erstmal durch die OP lädiert und brauchen Zeit, um sich zu erholen. 
Manchmal nimmt das bis zu zwei Jahren in Anspruch. Bei mir hat es etwa 6-7 Mon. gedauert. 

Du kannst den ganzen Prozess unterstützen, indem du durchblutungsfördernde Medikamente einnimmst (musst du selbst betahlen) oder eine Vakuumpumpe benutzt (zahlt die Kasse).

Viele Grüße

----------


## Ulli68

> Es ist noch viel zu früh. (Klar, es gibt auch Ausnahmen bei rel. jungen Pat.).
> Die Nerven sind erstmal durch die OP lädiert und brauchen Zeit, um sich zu erholen. 
> Manchmal nimmt das bis zu zwei Jahren in Anspruch. Bei mir hat es etwa 6-7 Mon. gedauert. 
> 
> Du kannst den ganzen Prozess unterstützen, indem du durchblutungsfördernde Medikamente einnimmst (musst du selbst betahlen) oder eine Vakuumpumpe benutzt (zahlt die Kasse).
> 
> Viele Grüße


Da steht dann aber auch das...

"Für Informationen zu Resultaten bei einseitiger Nervschonung oder den Einsatz von erektionsfördernden Medikamenten stehen wir im persönlichen Gespräch zur Verfügung."

----------


## Niko52

Durchblutungsfördernde=erektionsfördernde Mrdikamente, oder was meinst du?
Die Martiniklinik empfiehlt 5 mg Tadalafil/Tag.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Da steht dann aber auch das...
> 
> "Für Informationen zu Resultaten bei einseitiger Nervschonung oder den Einsatz von erektionsfördernden Medikamenten stehen wir im persönlichen Gespräch zur Verfügung."



Da steht aber auch das: https://www.martini-klinik.de/filead...statakrebs.pdf

----------


## Ulli68

> Da steht aber auch das: https://www.martini-klinik.de/filead...statakrebs.pdf


Stimmt. Danke.

----------


## Ulliiz

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten und Hinweise!


Also Tadalafil 5 mg nehme ich seit der Entlassung aus der Klinik. Meine Urologin hier vor Ort meinte, es wäre auf alle Fälle hilfreich. 
Ich werde mich also noch etwas gedulden und und immer mal wieder etwas "üben".

LG Ulli

----------


## buschreiter

> Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten und Hinweise!
> 
> 
> Also Tadalafil 5 mg nehme ich seit der Entlassung aus der Klinik. Meine Urologin hier vor Ort meinte, es wäre auf alle Fälle hilfreich. 
> Ich werde mich also noch etwas gedulden und und immer mal wieder etwas "üben".
> 
> LG Ulli


Hallo Ulli, Geduld ist der richtige Ratgeber. Die Nerven sind im Regelfall „beleidigt“ nach der RPE. Die Einnahme von Tadalafil 5mg täglich kann man machen, die Einnahme bei Bedarf steht dem aber wohl in nichts nach (Vardenafilstudie aus 2008). Ist mE eine Frage der Verträglichkeit und der Nebenwirkungen. Es gibt so einige „Helferlein“...hier eine mMn gute Zusammenfassung: https://www.deutsche-apotheker-zeitu...tient-impotent
Aber wie eingangs geschrieben...nichts übers Knie brechen. Der Kopf muss auch mitspielen...

----------


## MartinWK

Ulli, mein Vorschreiber Buschreiter hat schon einen super Link gepostet, so dass mein Beitrag hier vermutlich überflüssig ist: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...306#post122306

In jedem Fall ist nach deiner Op sehr wenig Zeit vergangen, so daß etwas "Spontanes" nicht notwendig zu erwarten ist. Narbenheilung und Nervenregeneration setzen sich über Jahre fort - man kann das sehr schön an äußeren Wunden verfolgen, innen ist es genauso.
Unbedingt wichtig ist aber das Herstellen von Erektionen, möglichst frühzeitig, damit das Gewebe erhalten bleibt. Die dabei benutzten chemischen Hilfsmittel entspannen die Muskeln im Penis direkt und umgehen die Nerven (bzw. die Vakuumpumpe füllt die Schwellkörper einfach mit Blut ohne Muskelentspannung); daher ist es zusätzlich sinnvoll, sich sexuell zu erregen, denn das sendet Impulse an die geschockten Nerven. Das mag frustrierend sein, wenn sich dann nichts rührt - Geduld!
Beckenbodentraining der Muskeln, die man bei Erektion benutzt, um den Penis zu bewegen und/oder die Erektion zu verstärken, hilft auch.

----------


## buschreiter

Ich vergaß zu erwähnen, dass Cialis mittlerweile als Generikum erhältlich ist und pro Tablette nur noch 2-3 € kostet. Vorher waren es so um die 15 €...

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe auch mitbekommen das bei meiner AHB den Patienten sofort Tabletten (welche kann ich nicht sagen da bei mir nichts mehr geholfen hätte) angeboten wurden. Sie hatten immer lange Gespräche bei Therapeuten.

----------


## Berema

Ich wil ja keinem die Hoffnung nehmen und verliere sie auch selbst nicht...aber...

Meine RPE war im Nov 2018 und trotz einseitiger nervenschonung bei der OP und diverser Versuche mit den Pillchen, regt sich bei mir bis heute nix.....

ZU Anfang habe ich wahnsinnig darunter gelitten, zumal wir vor der OP ein sehr reges Sexualleben hatten....Mittlerweile versuche ich mich in diese Gedanken nicht mehr reinzusteigern und freue mich, das es mir (bis auf die ED) körperlich sehr gut geht.

Ich brauchte nach der OP weder ne Bestrahlung noch sonstige Medikamente.....ich kann mein Leben weitestgehend normal weiter leben.....und das sollte man auch positiv sehen.

Bin dann irgendwann auf die SKAT Spritze umgestiegen, die zumindest eine gute brauchbare Erektion verursacht.

Aber die 24 Monate sin bei mir ja auch noch nicht rum....DIE HOFFNUNG STIRBT ZULETZT

In diesem Sinne: KOPF HOCH--, GEDULD und ALLES GUTE....-es gibt immer eine Lösung!!!

----------


## martcu

Es ist zwar jetzt nicht unbedingt die Ausgangsfrage, könnte aber im weitesten Sinne damit zusammenhängen. Bei meiner ersten Nachsorge wurde festgestellt, dass der Testosteron Spiegel sehr niedrig ist. Ich habe dann gelesen, dass nach einer RPE der Spiegel sinken kann. Eine Erklärung warum dies so ist, habe ich allerdings nicht gefunden. Auch scheint es keine eindeutige Aussagen zu geben, ob die Gabe von Testosteron das Auftreten eines Rezidivs fördert. Möglicherweise kann doch auch der Testosteron Spiegel eine Rolle bei der ED spielen oder ist dies total abwegig? VG

----------


## MartinWK

Testosteron und ED hängen zusammen: https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/...85530601051155
Diese Studie quantifiziert das genauer: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3739229/
Diese Studie behauptet, dass die Gabe von Testosteron die Wirkung von Sildenafil verbessert: https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/...85530400016540
Aber das alles betrifft Männer mit Nervenschaden durch RPE nur am Rande. Sofern vor RPE das Testosteron normal gewesen ist, ist die Ursache der ED garantiert eine andere. Wenn danach das Testosteron viel zu niedrig ist, kann man es versuchsweise heben und prüfen, ob die ED weniger wird. Das Rezidivrisko hatten wir hier schon diskutiert. Wenn überhaupt wird ein schon vorhandenes Rezidiv durch den niedrigen Testosteronwert gebremst und dann durch die Substitution eben sichtbar.

----------


## martcu

Danke, stellst Du mir bitte den Link zum Thema Rezidivrisiko zur Verfügung, spontan habe ich nichts gefunden. Warum sinkt (kann) nach einer RPE der Testosteron Spiegel ? Was ich im übrigen interessant finde ist, dass ein niedriger Testosteron Spiegel offensichtlich gut für ein starkes Immunsystem ist. Hätte es umgekehrt erwartet.

----------


## MartinWK

Hier: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...800#post111800

Testosteron steigt nach RPE eher an: https://www.auajournals.org/doi/abs/...2801%2962922-7
oder bleibt gleich: https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...znrpNiacYsdtnY

Niedriges Testosteron vor RPE (bzw. vor Erstbehandlung) soll eine schlechtere Prognose bedeuten:
https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...02283807004289
https://bjui-journals.onlinelibrary....X.2010.09816.x
https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...90429508006973

----------


## martcu

Danke Dir, musste es mehrmals lesen, interessante Studien. Wobei ja eigentlich gemeint ist, dass der niedrige Testosteron Wert mit einem höheren Gleason Score usw. assoziiert sein kann bzw. ist. Diese Werte werden im allgemeinen vor einer OP durch eine Biopsie und nach einer OP durch die Histologie bestimmt/nachgewiesen. Eine Prognose i.S. einer Rezidivfreiheit  nach einer RPE oder Bestrahlung, war damit ja nicht gemeint oder?

----------


## MartinWK

Erste von mir zitierte Studie:
"In a stepwise multivariate analysis, preoperative TS (_p_ = 0.021) was an independent and significant predictor of PSA failure along with RP Gleason score (_p_ = 0.006), surgical margin status (_p_ = 0.0001), and PSA (_p_ = 0.0001).  Five-year PSA failure–free survival rate of the patients with  preoperative low TS (67.8%) was significantly worse than that with  normal TS (84.9%) (_p_ = 0.035). Serum TS levels increased significantly after RP (_p_ < 0.0001).  The increment of TS level in preoperative low TS group was  significantly greater than that in preoperative normal TS group (_p_ = 0.0003)."
"unabhängiger und signifikanter Prädiktor für biochemisches Rezidiv" ... "Fünf-Jahre biochemischrezidivfreies Überleben von Patienten mit niedrigem TS vor RPE war signifikant schlechter als bei normalem TS"
Das sind Prognosen für Rezidivfreiheit.
Die zweite Studie beschäftigt sich - wie von dir erwähnt - mit Upgrades nach RPE. Da das Testosteron vor RPE gemessen wird und ein höherer Gleason eine schlechtere Prognose bedeutet, bedeutet auch diese Erkenntnis einen prognostischen Wert von TS für Rezidivfreiheit.
Die dritte Studie sieht keinen Zusammenhang zwischen TS und biochemischem Rezidiv, aber sieht das mögliche Upgrade. Da sie prospektiv ist im Gegensatz zur ersten Studie, kommt ihr mehr Gewicht zu. Es gibt allerdings noch mehr Studien, die die Tendenz bestätigen. Endgültig geklärt ist das nicht, deswegen schrieb ich zusammenfassend "...*soll* eine schlechtere Prognose bedeuten".

Therapeutisch wird ein Zuführen von Testosteron vor der Primärbehandlung nichts mehr verändern, insoweit sind diese Erkenntnisse wenig wert, wenn man der Leitlinie folgt: die favorisiert RPE, und da bekommt man das Upgrade ohnehin geliefert. Wenn jedoch AS oder Bestrahlung oder eine fokale Therapie in Betracht kommen, kann der Testosteronwert die Entscheidung beeinflussen.

----------


## martcu

Danke Martin

----------

